# Whirlpool GS6SHAXMB00 not cooling



## Coach1 (Sep 9, 2010)

My fridge quit cooling. Found compressor was hot to touch. I have cleaned the compressor lines and the fan works. Unplugged to reset unit. Compressor kicks on for about 4 seconds then kicks off. Sometimes I hear a clicking and nothing happens (compressor doesn't kick on) Unit is less than 6 years old. Any ideas?


----------



## NoHax (Feb 20, 2009)

*Add Photo URL*

My Whirlpool refrigerator exhibited the very same symptoms as yours. I fixed the problem by vacuuming out the condenser coil on the bottom of the refrigerator *and* replacing the “clicking” part with a new *relay-start*. 

Pull your refrigerator out away from the wall so you can remove the lower access panel located on the back on the fridge. You will need to get down on your knees or lie on the floor behind the refrigerator. Use a flashlight and attempt to locate the source of that "clicking" sound.

If your refrigerator problem is what I think it is, you should find the bad "clicking" part located on the side of the compressor.

The *relay-start* on my refrigerator was under a plastic cover. You may need to unplug-and-replug the power cord to be able to locate the clicking sound in a timely manner. Be sure to unplug your refrigerator first BEFORE removing the plastic cover over the relay-start.

Remember, my solution may *NOT* fix your problem, but it is a good troubleshooting tip to help diagnose your problem. Also, merely replacing the "clicking" part may not fix your problem in its entirety due to a complexity of malfunctions.

If you are still unsure what is causing your problem, don't hesitate to call in a professional.

Parts diagram for your Whirpool refrigerator GS6SHAXMB00

Reference Part #31: Relay-Start and Part #12: Cover

Photo of Relay-Start: $28.13

Photo of Relay-Start Plastic Cover


Good luck!


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

probably start relay. You can replace both relay & over load switch with this 1 part http://www.appliancecarestore.com/ERP810.html


----------



## NoHax (Feb 20, 2009)

Good idea, *kenmac*!

Here is an _*OEM 3-part kit*_ that is a much better value than just purchasing the *relay-start* only:

Relay-Start, Overload and new Plastic Cover (3-Part KIT): $29.93


Good luck!

_No affiliation with internet parts source company._


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

don't use that 3n1 for your refrig. it will kill your compressor. on these new refrigs you have to use OEM.


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

3n1=ERP810


----------



## Coach1 (Sep 9, 2010)

*Whiirlpool GS6SHAXMB00 not cooling*

Thank you for all the responses! I think I will go ahead and order the OEM 3-part kit that NoHax suggested (I will call that company as my model number is not listed exactly on link). Are these parts hard to change out? Can anyone walk me through the process of changing the start/relay/overload and cover out or is it pretty easy?


----------



## NoHax (Feb 20, 2009)

*Coach1*,

The model # of your refrigerator is really listed in the cross list for the *OEM 3-part kit* that I referenced. Your 11-digit model number uses the *9th* digit as the outer cabinet color code. The only difference between your model number and the model number in the cross list is this _*9th*_ digit.


Your model number ........: GS6S HAXM *B* 00 ---> Black Cabinet

Cross listed model number: GS6S HAXM *L* 00 ---> Stainless VCM (Vinyl Coated Metal) Cabinet

Click on the link below to see the _Unit Parts_ lists denoting the parts diagram. Look at the top line that lists applicable model numbers that this _Unit Parts_ list references. There is your black cabinet model number (GS6S HAXM *B* 00) and the stainless vcm model number (GS6S HAXM *L* 00):

Parts diagram for your Whirpool refrigerator GS6SHAXMB00

These replacement parts are easy plug-and-play if I remember correctly. Easy if you remember to *unplug* the fridge first! 

Look at the new parts when you get them in your hands. You will see that the new parts simply plug onto spade lugs on the compressor. I think there may be a couple of wires to connect that use simple male-to-female spade lugs to disconnect and reconnect.

I predict that you may have more trouble removing that black plastic cover than replacing the electrical parts. With the new plastic cover in your hands, study the locations and the operation of the locking tabs that secures the plastic cover to the side of the compressor. I believe I used a flat screwdriver inserted into a hole or two on the cover to facilitate releasing the locking tabs.

A simple diagram depicting how to remove the plastic cover is embossed/molded onto the front face of the cover.

After removing the black plastic cover but *BEFORE* removing the old parts from the side of the compressor, either take several photos with your camera phone or digital camera, or, better yet, just sketch the position and orientation of each electrical part *AND* denote *which color of wire plugs into what part or spade lug*. This is a very simple process to do.

To install the new cover, just press-snap the new cover back into place.


Good luck!


----------



## NoHax (Feb 20, 2009)

FYI *Coach1*,

After you replace the electrical parts with the OEM kit, hold off installing the black plastic cover on the compressor until *after* you test the refrigerator for proper operation.

If your refrigerator compressor starts, runs normally and begins cooling, *unplug* the unit again and install the new plastic cover on the compressor.

_It's just easier to troubleshoot any problem if that plastic cover is not installed._


Good luck!


----------



## kenmac (Feb 26, 2009)

Jacques said:


> don't use that 3n1 for your refrig. it will kill your compressor. on these new refrigs you have to use OEM.


 
Been using them for years.. haven't killed 1 yet:no:


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

modern refrigs keep the start winding in the ckt. also there's no physical contact for overtemp. modern refrigs also catch fire so there's the liability issue for a non-authorized part and if comp is under warr' use of these will cancel the warr if servicer see's it.


----------



## Coach1 (Sep 9, 2010)

Parts have arrived! My fridge does not have a plastic cover although it appears the new one contained within my kit will fit. I have removed the following part 

*Part Number:* AP3962960 
Manufacturer's Number: 2319792 (2255198) made by WHIRLPOOL

This part is listed as a StartDEV?

I and wondering if my start/relay and overload part are contained within this part? When looking at the rear view I can see what appears to be the white overload part...not sure if the start/relay is somewhere inside.....problem is I can't take this part apart any further.....? I'm afraid if I attempt to pry this part apart any further I will break the plastic case...any ideas?


----------



## Coach1 (Sep 9, 2010)

After speaking to the help desk at AppliancePro'sParts.com it was learned they sent me the wrong part.....the part I need for my fridge is 2255198 StartDEV which they are sending me. I'll respond with how this works out!


----------



## NoHax (Feb 20, 2009)

Hey *Coach1*,

I am a little confused with the problem you are experiencing.


Which part (or parts) did you order?
Which part (or parts) did you actually receive from APP dot com?
Which part (or parts) have you removed from your refrigerator compressor?

Examine the new parts that you have received from APP, and then look closely at your compressor. *Tell us exactly which parts do you see on your compressor?*


_[The following part numbers that are prefixed with the letters, *AP*, are part numbers that are internal to APP dot com and are not OEM Whirlpool part numbers. Please reference the part numbers by the *AP*# so we can quickly see which parts you are talking about.]_


Click on the links below to see a photo of the parts in question:

*Relay-Start, Overload, Plastic Cover (3-Part KIT)*, Part # AP3083556, $29.93

*Start-Dev*ice, Part # AP3962960, $19.34

*Overload ONLY*, Part # AP3040426, $33.14

*Relay-Start ONLY*, Part # AP3601983, $28.13



.


----------



## Coach1 (Sep 9, 2010)

This is the part I ordered and received after confirming with AppliancePartsPro's.com that it would fit....
*Relay-Start, Overload, Plastic Cover (3-Part KIT)*, Part # AP3083556, $29.93

This is the part I took off my fridge attached to the compressor
*Start-Dev*ice, Part # AP3962960, $19.34
There is a black two prong piece that attaches to this Start-Device (part#2169373)....see http://midwestapplianceparts.com/re...18/whirlpool-refrigerator-capacitor-4006.html Looks like its a capacitor. In addition, there was one female wire loom containing two red wires and a white that attached to side of this Start-Device. There was no cover on my fridge...just a wire band to help hold these parts in place. 

Part should be here tomorrow...will post results.

Thanks,


----------



## Coach1 (Sep 9, 2010)

Sorry for the delay in responding. The StartDev part fixed my fridge!! She's up and running perfectly! Thank s to all for your assistance!!!....fixed it for less than $25.00!


----------



## rhyno (Sep 22, 2010)

Hi Coach, I am having the same problem, what did you have to do to remove the start-dev from the side of the compressor?


----------



## Logi (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi - I have a GS6SHAXMB00as well. It stopped cooling the other day. I read this post and replaced my overload/relay. How ever that did to fix the problem. The noise level seems to have gone up a bit, however not sure if louder than normal. Any ideas on what I should look for? 

Thanks


----------

